# looking for a 4x10 HO lay out



## bigboy4013 (Jun 24, 2012)

so hi I'm looking for a layout with fast track a mouton and buildings


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Big boy, are you looking for an o scale layout? A few days ago you were looking for an ho layout? Did you change your mind? If you want device and help, you'll get it but what do you want your layout to do? And what scale? Or are you still deciding?


----------



## bigboy4013 (Jun 24, 2012)

its now ho i was deciding but ho now something 4x8 with eztrack with a bridge over water and with a mouton space


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bigboy4013 said:


> its now ho i was deciding but ho now something 4x8 with eztrack with a bridge over water and with a mouton space


Ask a mod to put this in the HO forum, and change the title.

Search through the HO threads, there must be some 4x8 HO layouts in there.
Would there be anyway you could make it a 5x9? The bigger the better.
You are limited to what you can do with a 4x8, most will expand in the future.
Check out this, http://thortrains.net/smscale1.htm

What trains do you have right now? Do you have any? If you don't have the trains right now have you thought about N scale? Smaller trains take up less space on the table.

Not to say that you can't build a 4x8, I am just saying most go bigger in the future anyway and it is easier to do it from the start.
Check out these 4x6 HO layouts, maybe these will be of interest to you and you can add on another 2 foot to them.

http://thortrains.net/nscale/homini1a.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I see you upped the size already.  Bigger the better.

I also see that your in Saudi Arabia, are there a lot of train modelers over there?
Are there stores that sell them? Or do you have to buy all over the internet?


----------



## bigboy4013 (Jun 24, 2012)

*nope*

no not relly because most kids and adults play vidio games or sit and watch tv I'm trying to bring the trains to riyadh and the train line here is not that poupoler here the still use an old steam engine


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bigboy4013 said:


> no not relly because most kids and adults play vidio games or sit and watch tv I'm trying to bring the trains to riyadh and the train line here is not that poupoler here the still use an old steam engine


It is the same here in the States.
TV and video games and the computers.

Your looking to buy one already setup?
Shipping will be a nightmare.

I think your going to have to build one yourself by way of the internet.
Nothing wrong with old steam locomotives. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bigboy4013 (Jun 24, 2012)

No I alredy made a mouton just Need a track plan


----------



## bigboy4013 (Jun 24, 2012)

Track I can get from Amazon and I'm going Florida for Xmas


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

bigboy 4013, (et al)...

Indeed, a lot of questions to answer, decisions to be made and research of all things needed for an up-and-running layout...But a 4-by-8 layout in HO scale can be designed and built with a great deal of "fun" packed into it with branches, sidings and stubs to industry and yards available to the running trains...I had such a layout nearly 20 years ago built with code 83 flex track, #4, #6 and Wye remote control turnouts...With dual cab control, blocks controlled by center-off dpdt toggle switches, Kadee couplers and magnetic uncouplers it was great fun as both a point-to-point and continuous mainline operation... Shame-on-me, I took no pictures of it and it is now history.

Three publications that I found very helpful in getting preliminary ideas for my layout then, again now and I'm certain, for the future are:

"Atlas HO Layouts For Every Space" -- 50 pages of layouts, illustrated instructions of how to construct a layout with roadbed, track, turnouts, etc.

"101 Track Plans For Model Railroaders" by Linn M. Wescott -- 70-plus pages of track plans for N, TT, HO, S, and O scale model railroads (plans for HO scale atop a 4-by-8 table, included)

"Track Planning For Realistic Operation" 3rd Ed., by John Arnstrong - Prototype railroad concepts for your model railroad -- 144 illustrated pages of just about anything a model RR enthusiast would need to know in designing, building and operating a model RR and NOT a resultant "toy train layout".

These three publications were greatly helpful to me in making decisions in planning and how to get the layout to come to life atop the 4-by-8 Homasote table without any major problems...And, although a lot of work, it was greatly a fun experience as a first-time builder.

FWIW

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You can use 22" radius track as well. It will come to the edge of a 4x10 though.

They still use a steam engine??? How cool is that? Can you post a picture or two?


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

> _They still use a steam engine??? How cool is that? Can you post a picture or two?_


Well, perhaps...But in some places most of us in North America are not familiar with, it may very well be hidden from view. 










I'm not sure if this train is coming or going but it's mass transit in Multan, Pakistan.

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------



## bigboy4013 (Jun 24, 2012)

um i just need a layout4x8 with ez track and not so much info just with a train yard and a cargo yard


----------



## bigboy4013 (Jun 24, 2012)

its the same in india


----------

